# Blazers sign THEO to an extension!!!!!!!!!!



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The Portland Trail Blazers will be holding a news conference TODAY at 2:00 p.m. to announce the signing of center Theo Ratliff to a contract extension. The news conference will be held near the RoseQuarter Commons fountain (in front of Cucina! Cucina! off of Multnomah Avenue).

:cheers: 

:woot: 

:twave:


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey, I'll drink to that.. :cheers:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Well that pretty much kills any cap room for the future couple years.

Maybe it's an indication that one of 2 things, either the Blazers are more concerned about winning, or the Raptors wanted to make sure Theo was wrapped up for a couple years before they send Carter for Theo.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

woohoo!!

I already knew this was going to happen, but I'm just keen.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> woohoo!!
> 
> I already knew this was going to happen, but I'm just keen.



hmm, you and that little bird were holding out on us.. :grinning:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Well that pretty much kills any cap room for the future couple years.
> 
> Maybe it's an indication that one of 2 things, either the Blazers are more concerned about winning, or the Raptors wanted to make sure Theo was wrapped up for a couple years before they send Carter for Theo.


they aren't trading Theo, so it actually means that the Blazers aren't becoming el-cheapos like some people fear...and are becoming wise with their money.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

After the contract they gave Miles I'd be interested to see how much and how long they gave Ratliff.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

GREAT day for an outdoor press conference!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

yup, it is good news. 

still can't help but have this sense of foreboding, though. I remember being thrilled at the Bonzi re-signing/DA signing not too long ago. 

meh, I know they're entirely different situations. I guess I'm just all too familiar with how a signing that looks fantastic right now can blow up in your face. 

hopefully we signed him to a two year deal with a team option on a third. Theo Ratliff is not long for this NBA playing center. the last thing we want to do is still be paying him indefinitely when he's only good for 10 mpg.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'd like to see how much he got paid before I decide whether I think it was a good move or a bad move, but Theo Ratliff is definitely a great guy to have on your team.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scout226</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, you and that little bird were holding out on us.. :grinning:


I gotta keep holding out, if my little bird is to keep telling me things. My momma didn't raise no dummies. (I dug her rap!)


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Wow this came out the Blue . Im so happy to be keeping Theo around Im guessing a 4 year 40 million


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Well that pretty much kills any cap room for the future couple years.
> 
> Maybe it's an indication that one of 2 things, either the Blazers are more concerned about winning, or the Raptors wanted to make sure Theo was wrapped up for a couple years before they send Carter for Theo.


Carter for Theo :nonono: The fans woudl have a hay day on that one. Theo is well liked here.

SIDE NOTE:
As far as cap room... as discussed around here its a pipe dream. Besides, you have more ability to do things with trades and players if you are over the cap than you do if you are under the cap.

If we are under the cap we get no MLE and not Vet minimum ability. and if we are under the cap we can not go over the cap except for $100K

they key is to be over the cap so you can retain MLE and Vet min signings, and still resign yoru Bird right players while over hte cap....yet still be under the hard cap to avoid paying luxury taxes (if it still exists in the next CBA)

While over the cap, we can trade players around and reshuffle talent. Its not so easy when your under the cap. You can not just arbitrarily go over the cap.



Congrats Theo... :woot:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

This is great news. Ratliff really impressed me last season after my public skepticism about him. I wasn't sure he could regain his pre-injury form, and he certainly did exactly that.

It also tells me that the Blazers are not shooting for the maximum amount of cap room next summer by dumping all the expiring contracts. This means that the idea of trading SAR, Stoudamire or Van Exel is a possibility during the next year.

:clap:


----------



## The Pup (Jan 25, 2004)

> This means that the idea of trading SAR, Stoudamire or Van Exel is a possibility during the next year.


I wholeheartedly agree. With losing cap flexability, I think they may be headed in a different direction. The UFA next summer are not that great anyhow.....


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

This is exciting good news indeed. 

I bet it's less than most people expect. Theo seems to have some common sense and from what I hear a reasonable lifestyle.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*WOOHOO!* 

This is terrific news! Theo is one of the top 3 or 4 centers in the league in my opinion. I just hope that he can stay healthy for the majority of his contract!

Doesn't the CBA expire after this season? I believe it will at least be re-negotiated. I think cap space is over-rated since nobody knows what kind of cap there will be after this season.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> It also tells me that the Blazers are not shooting for the maximum amount of cap room next summer by dumping all the expiring contracts. *This means that the idea of trading SAR, Stoudamire or Van Exel is a possibility during the next year*.


EXACTLY what I was hoping to see. 

I think it is a shrewd move for POR to swim against the current so to speak. By that I mean using the LARGE expiring contracts of Damon, SAR and NVE to trade to those teams who are angling to get under that salary cap threshold for FA next year. IF Nash plays his cards right, he could get some future draft picks, young players AND possibly get to offload DA or Ruben along with one of our expiring contracts. 

Is Eddy Curry or Tyson Chandler better than Darius Miles or Theo Ratliff? I am not sure that POR could have done much better even IF they had a wealth of cap space, which they did not.


----------



## Blazerscom (Jun 8, 2004)

*Ratliff Contract Extesion Press Conference Today*

The Trail Blazers will be holding a news conference today at 2:00 pm PT to announce the signing of centerTheo Ratliff to a contract extension. Visit Blazers.com for a live stream of the press conference at 2:00pm. Blazers.com


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> This is terrific news! Theo is one of the top 3 or 4 centers in the league in my opinion. I just hope that he can stay healthy for the majority of his contract!


shaq, yao, brad miller, magloire, big z.

i think ratliff is being overrated by a lot of people here and the blazers are probably going to be giving him too much money. he is a great shotblocker(probably still will be the best in the league) but that's about all he does. he can't rebound like some of the better shotblockers around the league(wallace, camby, dalembert). he's a great shotblocker but that's the only thing he's really even above average at.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

see also


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Shaq and Yao are the only 2 you've listed that I would rate above Theo. I think Ratliff is tremendously *under-rated* by fans around the league. His defense changes games and that quality cannot be over-stated. Philly made the Finals a few years ago largely because of the impact Theo had during the regular season that year.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Shaq and Yao are the only 2 you've listed that I would rate above Theo. I think Ratliff is tremendously *under-rated* by fans around the league. His defense changes games and that quality cannot be over-stated. Philly made the Finals a few years ago largely because of the impact Theo had during the regular season that year.


largely due to the fact that they traded theo to get mutumbo who won defensive player of the year, the fact that iverson was league mvp, the fact that mckie won 6th man of the year, and the fact that larry brown was coach of the year. and the ratliff that played 50 games that year before getting hurt and traded to the hawks was better than the ratliff playing now. ratliff pretty much does nothing but blocks shots. he has an impact on the defense but his impact on defense would be greater if he could rebound as well and he doesn't exactly bring much at all to the offensive side of the game.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Storyteller</b>!
> It also tells me that the Blazers are not shooting for the maximum amount of cap room next summer by dumping all the expiring contracts. This means that the idea of trading SAR, Stoudamire or Van Exel is a possibility during the next year.




While I totally agree with you Storyteller. I think most scenarios discussed around here on the boards had RATLIFF staying put and resigning with us. So I am not too sure it changed much.

SAR, Damon, NVE, Woods, Stepania, etc... all expiring and trade bait


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> largely due to the fact that they traded theo to get mutumbo who won defensive player of the year, the fact that iverson was league mvp, the fact that mckie won 6th man of the year, and the fact that larry brown was coach of the year. and the ratliff that played 50 games that year before getting hurt and traded to the hawks was better than the ratliff playing now. ratliff pretty much does nothing but blocks shots. he has an impact on the defense but his impact on defense would be greater if he could rebound as well and he doesn't exactly bring much at all to the offensive side of the game.


The Sixers were 46-14 when Theo went down and then finished the regular season 10-12. Bringing in Mutombo was a mistake, but it doesn't surprise me that you didn't recognize the impact Theo had that year as many other fans didn't either.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> shaq, yao, *brad miller*, magloire, big z.


Brad Miller? :laugh: :rofl: :rotf:

I'm sorry, that's pretty hilarious.

-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

tlong, rocketeer, et al...

In order for the Blazers to capitalize on Theo's outstanding interior presence (and yes, it is), their perimeter defense needs to be equally outstanding. Unfortunately, it wasn't last year and I don't see that they've done much this summer to improve it. This, along with perimeter shooting, is the Blazers' most glaring deficiency going into this season, IMO.

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ratliff Contract Extesion Press Conference Today*



> Originally posted by <b>Blazerscom</b>!
> The Trail Blazers will be holding a news conference today at 2:00 pm PT to announce the signing of centerTheo Ratliff to a contract extension. Visit Blazers.com for a live stream of the press conference at 2:00pm. Blazers.com



say..is anyone else going to stay on the feed after the press conference is over and see if they show the media swamping the free food table like at the Darius PC?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I, like everyone else, am interested in seeing the contract length and value. For the purposes of this post, I'm guessing it's a deal that goes for about 5 years, $45m... if it's more than that, I think it's a negative factor and if it's less than that then it's a positive.

I gotta say I have mixed feelings about this extension. The positives, which are pretty obvious, include him being excellent shotblocker, a nice guy, and that he plays a position of scarcity. It's further evidence that Portland's not closing the wallet altogether, as well, which is always appreciated.

There are negatives, though. First of all, he's 31 years old; he's about 4 years younger than Dale Davis, which is both a good and a bad thing. Secondly, Theo's got a seriously messed up hip... to his credit, he's played two solid years where he's only missed like 1 game (and, indeed, played 85 last year, which is pretty impressive). I've never seen anything indicate, however, that his hip has really "gotten better" and I believe that early reports when he was a Hawk were that it would affect him the rest of his life. Finally, Theo's a severly limited player: he's a great shotblocker but he's not good against big centers, he's not a good rebounder and he's got no offensive game.

Add it all up and while it's not a bad move (at least with my assumption of his contract), I don't think that it is a particularly good one, either.

Ed O.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> The Sixers were 46-14 when Theo went down and then finished the regular season 10-12. Bringing in Mutombo was a mistake, but it doesn't surprise me that you didn't recognize the impact Theo had that year as many other fans didn't either.


theo only played 50 games that year, and i don't really feel like figuring out what their record was with him in the game. trading for mutumbo was not a mistake as that team needed to win then and not wait. ratliff was hurt and mutumbo was the defensive presence of ratliff but better because he could rebound too. i don't understand how theo could have made a huge impact taking them to the finals, when he wasn't even on the team at all during the playoffs.



> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> 
> 
> Brad Miller? :laugh: :rofl: :rotf:
> ...


brad miller - 14.1 points, 10.3 rebounds, 4.3 assists, 1.2 blocks, 51% shooting, 78% on free throws.

theo ratliff - 7.9 points, 7.2 rebounds, .8 assists, 3.61 blocks, 48.5% shooting, 64.5% on free throws.

damn you're right that is pretty funny.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SodaPopinski</b>!
> Brad Miller? :laugh: :rofl: :rotf:
> 
> I'm sorry, that's pretty hilarious.
> ...


Is it ? 

14.1 ppg, 10.3 rpg, 4.3 apg, 1.2 bpg. Brad Miller is a much better all-round center than Ratliff. The only thing Theo is better at is blocking shots. Brad is the better scorer, jumpshooter, rebounder, passer and his man-to-man defense is very good.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> It's further evidence that Portland's not closing the wallet altogether.
> Ed O.


You'll have a hard time convincing Chicken Little of that.

PBF


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

It's 5 years.
Bad connection so I didn't hear how much money, anyone know?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I did not see all of it streaming, but they talked about him being 36 and maybe ending his career as a Blazer... he laughed and said it might be premature 

well.. point is.. its a 5 year deal...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> It's further evidence that Portland's not closing the wallet altogether, as well, which is always appreciated.
> 
> Ed O.


so maybe they're doing what a lot of have said they're doing...spending money wisely...ooh wow, what a concept.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Its a 4 year extension... and sorry Hap, no free food for the reporters this time. 

Theo is 31, he has one year left on his current deal, add the 4 year extension, thats how you get 5 years and a 36 year old Theo.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> Its a 4 year extension... and sorry Hap, no free food for the reporters this time.


the blazers are so cheap!! hehe..

anyone see Mike Barrett trying to get someone to throw up something from like 2 floors down? (At least, I think it was MB)..

then when he noticed they were about to start the PC, he high-tailed it outta there.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Theo's wife is TALL (and pretty)! She's gotta be at least 6'6''.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Any way you slice it, IMO this is a good move by the Blazers. There are only a handful of decent centers in the league and Theo is among them. Sure, he has his limitations, but other than Shaq and Yao, so does every other center in the league. The simple fact is that Rattler changes the opposition's game by swiping away much of the interior offense. That's a huge factor because it disrupts what other teams are used to being able to do at the offensive end.

Aside from his on-court contributions, his exemplary off-court attributes are a major plus for the Blazers in regaining a positive image in the community. That may not matter much to some people, but in the long run if you're interested in the continued success of the team you have to consider its marketability. While you can't deny that a winning team sells better than a losing team, I think you also have to recognize that a winning team with a positive image in the community sells best of all. Teams that make money continue to bring in more exciting players and continue to have success. Re-signing Theo is another move in the right direction.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I bet it is somewhere around 5 years at $45 million, with some games played provision. $9 million per year, which is expensive but Theo is worth it IMO.

As for the comparison b\t Theo and Miller. I'd say for "total contribution" they are about equal. Miller is a much much better offensive player, and a good rebounder. However, Theo literally changes the game as a defensive presence, and not just in blocked shots, he affects the way other teams play offensively, and that should not be understated. He is not an offensive presence, and is a mediocre rebounder, which works out ok with POR as there are plenty of players to pick up the scoring load and who can help rebound as well. Theo doesn't need to be relied on in POR to score (nor should he) to be VERY effective. 

Of course, he would be even MORE effective with a defensive oriented perimeter player (or more defensive players) surrounding him. Miles has the potential to be a very good defender. I think Nash realizes this, & that was the main motivating factor in trying to acquire Trenton Hassell, and to a lesser extent why he drafted Sergei Monia and Viktor Khyrapa, both team players who are above average defensively and willing to do the little things\dirty work, that many players today are not. 

Maybe POR overpaid, but they would have for any other center through FA next year anyway. Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler, Samuel Dalembert (all restricted BTW) would have cost as much or more, and are they a given to be better? Look at what Adonal Foyle signed for, what was it $7? $8 mil a year, and he isn't even CLOSE to as good as Theo is.

Now let's hope that Nash parlays SAR, Damon and possibly NVE expiring contracts inot some other useful parts. POR still needs a SHOOTING guard, a b\u PF (once SAR is dealt) and a b\u (or starting if Telfair proves not to be ready by next year) PG.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> theo only played 50 games that year, and i don't really feel like figuring out what their record was with him in the game. trading for mutumbo was not a mistake as that team needed to win then and not wait. ratliff was hurt and mutumbo was the defensive presence of ratliff but better because he could rebound too. i don't understand how theo could have made a huge impact taking them to the finals, when he wasn't even on the team at all during the playoffs.
> 
> ...



Actually I meant 36-14, not 46-14. I still maintain that Theo was a HUGE part of Philly getting to the Finals. Their record was significantly worse after he was gone. Mutombo was a bust against Shaq.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> 
> 
> You'll have a hard time convincing Chicken Little of that.
> ...


I just spit up milk, thanks alot *PBF*! :rofl:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> I just spit up milk, thanks alot *PBF*! :rofl:


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwww! Gross!

Still, milk ain't so bad. You should try that trick with a mouth full of apple cider and half-chewed Oreo cookie sometime!



Sorry 'bout that, HOWIE. But, really, there are probably a LOT of people around the boards who believe to this day that the Blazers are still trying to cut salary at all costs.

:no: 

PBF


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Since Portland is not exactly a prime port for elite free agents and trying to open up a max slot under the cap is an action that pretty much dooms most teams that do it to at least several years of terrible play, I'm in favour of holding onto assets and Theo Ratliff, limited as he is, is an asset.

So, I'm cautiously in favour of this deal.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I love Theo. However, if his contract is more than 6 or 7 mil per year I for one will be unhappy. With Darius, Theo and most likely Zach as a foundation for the future our frontcourt is set. If they overpayed for Theo though and with the pending mega millions Zach will get the team might be strapped again.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> ....But, really, there are probably a LOT of people around the boards who believe to this day that the Blazers are still trying to cut salary at all costs. PBF


The next move will tell us the answer! Either we sit pat and let contracts expire OR we trade them for longer deals and different players.

Cutting salary will be easy to accomplish by simply letting Damon, NVE, and SAR play out the season with us. It's a nice plan B.

Plan A, on the other hand, is trading these "assets" for other complimentary players for the core and future of the team (adding to core of Zbo, Miles, Theo, Telfair, Monia, Khryapa).

So far, though slower than I'd like, the moves by PatterNash have been good since they arrived. Let's all hope for one more!!! SAR for Carter!!


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

So still no word from the PC as to how much he's making?


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

I think Ratliff is one injury away from ending his career. He has very little skill other than shot blocking and athletisism. 

He's already over 30, and if he loses that explosivness he'll be pretty much a worthless player. In a couple years, he'll probably be a 10 million dollar bench warmer. Dale Davis come again. :no:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

3 years, 35 million. I think that is what I heard on the news tonight or maybe the final two years are options, making it a 5 year 35 million dollar deal. 

Anyone else hear channel 8 tonight?


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Team option or player option? Hopefully team!

I'd personally have prefered a 2 year extension...but older guys want security, so they always negotiate past their prime.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

hey celtic guy.....worry about how bad your team will be rather than theos contarct and wether we made a mistake!

You only wish the celtics had a center like ratliff!


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

ESPN is reporting 5 year extention


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 3 years, 35 million. I think that is what I heard on the news tonight or maybe the final two years are options, making it a 5 year 35 million dollar deal.


It's probably a 5 year, $51 million dollar deal. Ratliff isn't going to sign for $7 million a year after the contracts the big men this summer have been getting.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> hey celtic guy.....worry about how bad your team will be rather than theos contarct and wether we made a mistake!
> 
> You only wish the celtics had a center like ratliff!


how good or bad the celtics are has nothing to do with ratliff only having shotblocking ability and getting overpaid. when the subject is the blazers and theo, it doesn't matter at all about the blazers. i hate it when people try to talk bad about other people's favorite teams just because they can't defend their own. it completely ruins any discussion.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

You can't call Ratliff overpaid if he's getting paid 10 mill. What about Foyle?

BFreak.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> You can't call Ratliff overpaid if he's getting paid 10 mill. What about Foyle?
> 
> BFreak.


yes ratliff can still be overpaid. relative to foyle, he wouldn't be overpaid at all, but compared to what he should really be paid a guy that can only block shots should not be making 10 million a year.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

5 year deal confirmed by the AP 



> _The Portland Trail Blazers have signed center Theo Ratliff to a five-year contract extension._


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> You can't call Ratliff overpaid if he's getting paid 10 mill. What about Foyle?
> 
> BFreak.


Relative to Foyle, no, he wouldn't be overpaid. In the general sense though, considering age and injury-possibilities, you could make that argument.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> i hate it when people try to talk bad about other people's favorite teams just because they can't defend their own. it completely ruins any discussion.


I agree. I enjoy respectful input from other fans on the Blazer board and saw nothing wrong with CP's comments. I actually agree with what he/she said for the most part. Though only the worst case senerio was expressed, at least it was prefaced as such. 

Theo is not the greatest center, but I'd put him in the top 10 right now for sure. I'm glad to have him reupped, and like so many others here have expressed, I'm glad that Nash has decided to stay over the cap rather then go for the FA crapshoot. Hopefully he can make good use of his other expiring contracts to round out the club into the future.

BTW, Brad Miller is a stud at the high post... probably the 2nd best in the league after Garnett (IMO).

STOMP


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mixum</b>!
> hey celtic guy.....worry about how bad your team will be rather than theos contarct and wether we made a mistake!
> 
> You only wish the celtics had a center like ratliff!


I'm not a "seltic" fan skippy. I'm a blazer fan. My name has nothing to do with the Boston Celtics.

And if it's a 5 year extension wtf? 

He's going to be 37 when he retires as a blazer. Now long can he keep those incredible springs in his legs? I don't see a 35 year old leaping out to block shots. Guys, I think this is a terrible move for the Blazers. :uhoh: 

Theo Ratliff at ages 34,35,36, 37 making 10 mil a year and being a shade of his former shot-blocking self(with no other skills). Blazers, what are you thinking?:uhoh:


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 5 year deal confirmed by the AP



I love Ratliff, but 5 yrs? I think that's to long. I'm guessing the last 2 or 3 years he'll probably be comming off the bench.

Any confirmation on what the contract was worth? For that length, I'm hoping it starts around 7-8mil..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

its a 3 year extension, worth 46 mill. So you add that onto this year and thats 4 years, and I Believe their is a team option. s someone wanna figure that out. Thats atleast what I got outta the newspaper.

BFreak.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

BF, is your source for the 3 year $46 mil the Oregonian this morning.

Those quotes by the the Blog are all over the place. But they do include a quote from his agent. They start out by saying a 3-5 year deal. I would not count on what they say.

Hopefully today we will get something more solid.

3 years $46 mil seems way too high. I think its 4 years $46 mil including this years $10.9 mil

So its about 3 years extension for about $35.1 mil





> _After determining that Theo Ratliff was too valuable on the court, and too indicative of what they stand for off the court, the Trail Blazers on Tuesday signed the dynamic defensive center to a three-year contract extension.
> 
> 
> Ratliff, 31, will make $46 million over the next four seasons according to his agent, Joel Bell, and the Blazers said they are confident the 6-foot-10 center will continue to be the NBA's premier shot blocker and one of its top defenders.
> ...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> BF, is your source for the 3 year $46 mil the Oregonian this morning.
> 
> Those quotes by the the Blog are all over the place. But they do include a quote from his agent. They start out by saying a 3-5 year deal. I would not count on what they say.
> ...


Yeah TB it is. But I think its like 4 years 46 mill. The reason it is 4 years is because of this year, and maybe the 5th year is a TO. All I have heard is the 5th year is an option of some kind.

BFreak.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

It's a good deal. Theo is worth $12M per year for 4 years no question.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

OK here are the numbers as best I can calculate them. His three year extension with 12.5% increases


Current year = $10.9 mil

2nd year $10.4
3rd year $11.7
4th year $13

Extension total $35.1

Total for next 4 years $46 mil (including this year)


Seems more reasonable to me now


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> BF, is your source for the 3 year $46 mil the Oregonian this morning.
> 
> Those quotes by the the Blog are all over the place. But they do include a quote from his agent. They start out by saying a 3-5 year deal. I would not count on what they say.
> ...


That's better than the first 5 yr extension reported. I like the length of the extension, but I wish the $$ was a little less. But when they're negotiating $$ verse contract length, I'd rather pay a little more for a yr or 2 less in length when the player starts to decline..


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So if Portland is going to pay Theo Ratliff about 10 million a year I wonder what they have in store for Zach Randolph? Do you think that he will be signed before this season or do you think that John Nash is going to hold off and make sure that he isn't a one season wonder before he rewards him with a phat contract? :whoknows:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

IN todays columbian it says they signed him to a 3 year extension for something like 34.5 million. Damn i am confused..


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I'm confused, too. Last night on ESPN they said it was a 5-year extension. Which means we will have Ratliff for another 6 years, which is very cool. He'll finish his career as a Trail Blazer.


----------

